# Job & Immigration Help



## alexf555 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi can anybody give me any information on jobs and immigration to Canada.
My wife and I have recently decided to move to Canada as she feels there is more scope of work for herself there, she is a French/Italian/German speaking translator, I myself work as a family support worker for social services here. We have looked thoroughly at the CIC website and scored fairly highly I feel using the assessment tool 88 as we also have family in Canada uncle and cousins who have been there 25+ years.

Though we are a bit lost as to some things such as

1) What is the best website to use for jobs?
2)Should we use a representative for immigration?
3) Can my wife get employment in Canada while still in the uk? How do we go about this so we can obtain work permits?
4) What types of immigration can we apply for family, skilled worker etc
5) Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated

Many thanks in advance
Alex


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alexf555 said:


> Hi can anybody give me any information on jobs and immigration to Canada.
> My wife and I have recently decided to move to Canada as she feels there is more scope of work for herself there, she is a French/Italian/German speaking translator, I myself work as a family support worker for social services here. We have looked thoroughly at the CIC website and scored fairly highly I feel using the assessment tool 88 as we also have family in Canada uncle and cousins who have been there 25+ years.
> 
> Though we are a bit lost as to some things such as
> ...


Welcome to the site,

Unfortunately neither of you appear to have skills on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations in great demand in Canada. If one or both of you were on the list you would qualify for PR status and gain access within 12 months. Consequently you will require to receive a job offer from within Canada to allow you to apply for TWP good for two years assuming you have the required 67 points. The employer must be prepared to apply for a LMO.
If neither of these situations exist then you must apply normally which can take 5-7 years for you to gain access. If you do not score 67 points your application will be denied.
1) I do not think there are such websites of much quality. They will take your money but often do little or nothing for you. Do you both work for Government agencies? If so, most such agencies in Canada advertise vacancies publicably.
2) I do not think that's necessary.
3) Yes, as stated above.
4) From what you've said so far you can just apply as a normal applicant.

Good luck. Please write further if you have more questions.


----------



## alexf555 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice Auld Yin very helpful seem to be going round in circles at the moment I have a couple more questions if you or anyone else can help

1) How willing are employers to offer jobs to foreigners? from what we understand we can apply for work permits once we have firm job offers but how likely is it that an employer would be willing to wait for us to complete the process?

2) How easy it to qualify as permanent residents if we came over on work permits? would we have to leave once the permits expire?

once again thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alexf555 said:


> Thankyou for the advice Auld Yin very helpful seem to be going round in circles at the moment I have a couple more questions if you or anyone else can help
> 
> 1) How willing are employers to offer jobs to foreigners? from what we understand we can apply for work permits once we have firm job offers but how likely is it that an employer would be willing to wait for us to complete the process?
> 
> ...


1) Keep in mind Canada is a country of immigrants/foreigners so employers, for the most part, only want the best qualified regardless of country of origin. If you receive a job offer the Canadian employer must be prepared to complete an LMO and wait until it's issued and you/spouse have completed criminal checks/medical examinations. Their willingness to wait will be commensurate with their desire to employ you.

2) Once you have a two year TWP graduation to PR status is quite straightforward and non-restrictive.


----------



## jk69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site,
> 
> Unfortunately neither of you appear to have skills on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations in great demand in Canada. If one or both of you were on the list you would qualify for PR status and gain access within 12 months. Consequently you will require to receive a job offer from within Canada to allow you to apply for TWP good for two years assuming you have the required 67 points. The employer must be prepared to apply for a LMO.
> If neither of these situations exist then you must apply normally which can take 5-7 years for you to gain access. If you do not score 67 points your application will be denied.
> ...



Auld Yin
Hello again. You must get fed up with the likes of me constantly labouring residency issues ! but I remain confused about the process and the best way for access to Canada. 
As I understand it, I could do one of the following;

1. Get an offer of employment from a Canadian employer, who would do the whole LMO thing etc and I could go to Canada on a Temp. Work Permit then apply for PR? How long this all takes i dont really know, if i got an offer of a job next week for examples sake, does it take 1 month, 3 months....6...12 months for this route? (My skills would put me on THE LIST - NC 0711). I realise all the potential downsides to being the employers lapdog as suggested in other threads, but surely this route must be quicker? Also, if you went over for any employer and they dropped you within say, 12 months, where does that leave you? or;

2. Apply from here, lodge all the papers and wait - Again, does being on the list help? If so, are you suggesting that a 'peronal' application from the UK could go through within 12 months if on THE LIST? PR status even without a job offer?

Your further thoughs and experience would be appreciated.

jk69


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jk69 said:


> Auld Yin
> Hello again. You must get fed up with the likes of me constantly labouring residency issues ! but I remain confused about the process and the best way for access to Canada.
> As I understand it, I could do one of the following;
> 
> ...



If I'd known that you were qualified as a Construction Manager (NOC 0711) then my reply would have much shorter and more to your liking. Being on THE LIST allows you to apply and, subject to criminal checks and medicals, gain entry within 12 months as a PR. The minimum points requirement does not apply for such applicants. A job offer is not necessary.
As a matter of interest if you come as a TWP you must remain in the job for the two years. If the employer terminates you then you are up a creek without a paddle, because you cannot go to another employer without doing the whole LMO thing again.
I hope that clarifies it for you somewhat.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jk69, I don't know if/when you have visited Canada or what you know about the Canadian lifestyle, but I though I'd provide you with a website that I think is excellent and provides prospective immigrants with super information about many aspects of Canadian life.

watch-us-emigrate: Canada


----------

